# [OT]portage

## sOuLjA

kann mir jemand evtl. das aktuelle portage archiv schicken, hab vorhin emerge -C portage gemacht und nun geht auch kein emerge mehr  :Very Happy:  wäre wirklich nett

bart@novehm.de

----------

## KiLLaCaT

brauchst du es immer noch?

----------

## sOuLjA

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> brauchst du es immer noch?

 

ja, ich schreib dann rein wenn ichs von irgendwem erhalten sollte  :Smile: 

----------

## Dimitri

Hi, 

Du kannst ihn dir hier runterladen:

http://www.dynamic-cast.de/portage/portage_tree.tar.bz2

Frisch gesynct *g*

Dim

----------

## sOuLjA

danke schonmal für den link, tree ist jetzt da nur leider scheint emerge mit dem "emerge -C portage" mitgelöscht worden sein, zumindest findet er das kommando bei mir nicht mehr, was "find" nun auch bestätigt hat, gibts das auch noch irgendwo zum runterladen ?

----------

## KiLLaCaT

schon mal whereis emerge getan?

bei mir is emerge is /usr/bin/.

(oder in deiner mailbox  :Wink:  )

bye

----------

## sOuLjA

hm ja also ich glaube das war wirklich ein grosser fehler portage zu löschen  :Smile: 

hab jetzt emerge per post bekommen  :Wink:  aber wenn ich jetzt emerge rsync mach dann kommt eine fehlermeldung

emerge rsync

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6, in ?

    import os,sys,portage,emergehelp,xpak,string,re,commands,time,threading,shutil,traceback

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 11, in ?

ImportError: No module named missingos

sowas blödes

wenn ich emerge von der CD rüberkopiere kommt genau der selbe fehler, hoffentlich kommt bald die final dann kann ich mal wieder neu aufsetzen   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

du kannst dir ja noch den quellconde von emerge runterladen und manuel compilen.

wenns dir was hilft kannst ja das /usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py auch noch haben, ansonsten wuerd ich warten bis unser superhini ins forum schaut...

bye, jax

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

kann es sein, das dieses emerge "vielleicht" noch andere Programme benötigt? Desweiteren kann es sein, das es für einen anderen Prozessor kompiliert wurde...

Ich denke Du hast jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit falls Du das emerge System nicht anders draufbekommst: Du kannst den tarball den Du bei der Installation eingespielt hast ja nochmal entpacken. Das überschreibt dir allerdings dann einiges. Mach also auf jeden Fall Backups von Deinen Configs. Jetzt solltest Du wieder ein portage System haben und kannst mal ein emerge -u world machen. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie sich portage da verhält, immerhin glaubt es ja es ist überhaupt nichts installiert. Vielleicht musst Du sogar bootstrapen. Aber Strafe muss sein...   :Twisted Evil: 

Dim

PS: Schon mal emerge -C python oder emerge -C glibc gemacht?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sOuLjA

hab jetzt einfach mal ein stage2 runtergeladen für athlon optimiert, wenn ich glück hab läuft davon das emerge evtl. 

wenn nicht dann warte ich halt auf die final  :Smile:  so up to date muss ich auch nicht sein, aber wieder was dazugelernt, niemals portage löschen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *jemand wrote:*   

> PS: Schon mal emerge -C python oder emerge -C glibc gemacht?  

 hat mal schon jemand emerge -C world probiert? *gg*

----------

## Dimitri

Ich hab mal emerge -Cp world versucht, aber das haben sie dann doch mit folgender Meldung abgeblockt:

```
emerge unmerge can only be used with specific package names, not with world or

system targets.
```

Schade gell sOuljA?   :Wink: 

Tja das musst Du dir jetzt eben eine Weile anhören...  :Laughing: 

Dim

----------

## sOuLjA

naja sowas wie python, gcc glibc etc. hört sich auch etwas wichtiger an wo ich das glaub ich nicht einfach so löschen würde  :Smile:  aber portage dachte ich hat nichts mit emerge zutun, so das ich einfach gleich danach emerge portage machen kann und alles ist gut

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> [...]aber portage dachte ich hat nichts mit emerge zutun, so das ich einfach gleich danach emerge portage machen kann und alles ist gut

 

mal abesehen davon, dass emerge normal das portage braucht...

----------

## sOuLjA

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

>  *sOuLjA wrote:*   [...]aber portage dachte ich hat nichts mit emerge zutun, so das ich einfach gleich danach emerge portage machen kann und alles ist gut 
> 
> mal abesehen davon, dass emerge normal das portage braucht...

 

deswegen wollte ich mir das portage auch schicken lassen, aber leider wurde emerge mitgelöscht  :Smile: 

----------

## cArN4g3

hi s0uLjA,

was mich interessieren wuerde..

warum zum teufel hast du emerge/portage geloescht??

war das absicht, und wenn ja, warum??

ist doch schliesslich elementarer bestandteil von gentoo

:confused:

mfg carn

----------

## sOuLjA

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> hi s0uLjA,
> 
> was mich interessieren wuerde..
> 
> warum zum teufel hast du emerge/portage geloescht??
> ...

 

nunja der grund war weil ich seit paar tagen bei "emerge -up world" immer eine fehlermeldung bekommen hatte, es kam mir vor als wäre es seit dem letzten rsync da gewesen.

so sah der fehler ungefähr aus:

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.0.3-r1" [ebuild])

das kam dann jedesmal aber mit einem anderem paket was angeblich gemasked sein soll,da dachte ich, ich installier portage nochmal neu, nur halt etwas dumm angestellt.

Das Problem scheint aber auch schon bekannt zu sein da sie sich in den englischen foren hier auch drüber unterhalten, es aber anscheinend noch keine wirkliche lösung gibt

----------

## cArN4g3

doch es gibt eine loesung  :Very Happy: 

und zwar sind bei solch einer meldung(afaik, so wars zumindest bei mir)

die pakete net in /usr/portage/profile/package.mask (hiess die datei so, ka, jedenfalls die mask-datei)net eingetragen, sonder die haben im ebuild-file einen eintrag von "~arch" afaik

jedefalls kann man die nur emergen wenn man in der make.conf folgenden eintrag macht:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" # fuer arch deine proc-architektur angeben.. x86 sollte es bei intel-compatiblen cpus tun.. 

```

mfg carn

dit: portage kannste uebrigens neuinstallieren in dem du emerge -e portage eingibst und nen schalter fuer no deps setzt (sonst emerget der das halbe system neu o_0 ) aber das is ja nun leider zu spaet :>

----------

## sOuLjA

ja das hatte ich auch gelesen aber das hatte nicht wirklich was gebracht, bin mir jetzt auch nicht ganz sicher ob ich es getestet hatte, jedenfalls hat es bei einigen hier im forum auch mit dem arch nicht geklappt

----------

## cArN4g3

hmm o_0

hast du:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

```

eigetragen oder das:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

??

dumme frage ich weis, aber evtl. gabs da nen missverstaendis?!?!

mfg carn

----------

## sOuLjA

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> hmm o_0
> 
> hast du:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

glaube ich hab beides genommen also ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 ~arch"

----------

## hopfe

Beide zugleich werden wahrscheinlich nicht funktioniern. 

Du solltest "~86" für die Verwendung von unstable-packages und "~arch" für stable verwenden.

----------

## cArN4g3

ich denke das stimmt nicht!

ueberall wo man darueber liesst soll man ~arch nehmen.. stimm ok, aber dazu steht grundsaetzlich:!!!!!!! dass das "arch" durch die architektur seiner cpu zu ersetzen ist!!!

also bei intelkompatiblen cpus nur ~x86 !!!  <-- und das hat bei mir funktioniert, btw. ich hab auch mal arch ausprobiert (am anfang) und das hat net gehaun!! kann auch net!!

mfg carn

----------

## sOuLjA

naja ok aber vor dem fehler hab ich immer beides zusammen reingeschrieben also ~arch und ~x86 und ein emerge -up world hat mir auch die unstable angezeigt, also muss das schon irgendwie funktioniert haben. aber nun ists auch egal  :Smile: 

----------

## hopfe

aber seit ich diesen Thread > https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=22419&highlight=arch < gelesen habe, verwende ich das immer so und es klappte bis her eigentlich immer  :Smile: . 

Eine genaue Klärung dieses Problem wäre wünschenswert.

----------

## citizen428

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine genaue Klärung dieses Problem wäre wünschenswert.

 

Stable: die Zeile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" in deiner /etc/make.conf ist kommentiert (sprich ein # davor)

Entfernst du das Kommentarzeichen und ersetzt "arch" durch deine Prozessorarchitektur (also z.B. ~x86, ~ppc usw.) werden auch Pakete installiert die ich als "testing" bezeichnen würde, soll heissen sie werden vom Maintainer als funktionierend eingestuft, wurden aber noch nicht genug getestet. Jedes Programm hat in seinem Ebuildfile die Keywords für die verschiedenen Architekturen (z.b x86, ~ppc - genug getestet und als stable erachtet für x86, ppc benötigt noch mehr Tests) eingetragen.  Abhängig davon und von deiner ACCEPT_KEYWORDS Einstellung entscheidet Portage ob das entsprechende Programm bei dir installiert wird.

Die wirklich unstable Sachen werden maskiert, sprich sie landen in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask.

Hoffe das bringt etwas Licht in die Sache,

citizen428

----------

## cArN4g3

ich denke das ~arch an sich nichts bewirkt, deshalb geht es auch wenns drin steht, man solle eben arch durch x86 ersetzen wenn man die "by ~arch maskted"-ebuilts emergen will.. 

hierbei bin ich mir relativ sicher!!

du sagst(schreibst k) ja selber, fuer als stable gekennzeichnete packete ~arch nehmen, klar, die stabel kann man auch installieren ohne nen accept_keywords in der make.conf zu haben.. --> ~arch hat keine wirkung

mfg carn

dit: dass in dem letzen post wieder ~arch steht, liegt daran, dass der poster sich allgemein halten wollte, und die uebliche ausdrucksweise benutzt hat.. klar ist  arch steht hier fuer architektur --> wenn ich zb in ner erklaerung von nem mountbefehl schreibe: 

-o users,gid=$gid 

schreibt auch keiner wirklich als option "$gid" hin, sonder ersetzt es durch die gueltige und benoetigte groupid.. genauso ist es mit dem arch!!!

2. dit:

dito@vorposter!!! 100%ig!!

----------

## hopfe

Danke, nun hab ich es auch endgültig verstanden.   :Embarassed: 

Mir ist nun auch klar warum es bei mir funktionierte. 

Danke nochmals.

----------

## MadEagle

Um nochmal auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurückzukommen ... in /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files befindet sich immer ein relativ aktuelles portage-Archiv, daß man in solchen Fällen mit

```
cd /

tar xvjf /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/portage-rescue-2.0.44-x86.tbz2

```

entpacken kann. Der Fehler kurz vor dem Ende kann ignoriert werden. Jetzt noch ein

```
emerge rsync && emerge -u --deep world
```

und man ist zurück im Geschäft.

MadEagle

Edit: Ach ja, das setzt natürlich vorraus, daß man sich den Baum unter /usr/portage nicht weggesemmelt hat.

----------

## sOuLjA

hey thx, so wie es aussieht geht mein emerge wieder  :Smile:  gleich mal portage wieder installieren und nie wieder löschen  :Smile: 

----------

## sOuLjA

aber egal was ich mache es kommt immer 

emerge -up --deep world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.10" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "net-mail/sylpheed-claws-0.8.8" [ebuild])

wie krieg ich das nur weg...

----------

## citizen428

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating world dependencies |
> 
> !!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.10" have been masked.
> ...

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -u gpgme

Eventuell x86 durch deine Architektur ersetzen wenn du eine andere verwendest. Danach ist diese Abhängigkeit erfüllt und du solltest keine Probleme haben.

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

sei vorsichtig mit arch und -u. Ich hab damit den RC6 installiert, und da wollte er mir auch gleich eine neuere glibc und einen neuen Compiler als Abhängigkeit mitinstallieren. Also zuerst auf jeden Fall ein emerge -up machen.

Dim

----------

## sOuLjA

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> sei vorsichtig mit arch und -u. Ich hab damit den RC6 installiert, und da wollte er mir auch gleich eine neuere glibc und einen neuen Compiler als Abhängigkeit mitinstallieren. Also zuerst auf jeden Fall ein emerge -up machen.
> 
> Dim

 

jup hab ich auch erstmal gemacht mit emerge -up world, erstmal sicherstellen das ich nicht schon wieder was falsch mache  :Smile:  glibc scheint bei mir schon auf dem neusten stand zu sein, gcc könnte ich nur updaten und paar andere kleinere sachen

----------

## naggeldak

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> aber egal was ich mache es kommt immer 
> 
> emerge -up --deep world
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

jo das kam bei mir auch, nachdem ich zuerst testing-pakete installierte und danach wieder auf stable zurückgestellt habe.

da ich erstmal bei stable bleiben wollte, hab ich die /usr/portage/app-crypt/gpgme/gpgme-0.3.*.ebuild (das aktuellste) editiert und aus dem ~x86 (testing) ein x86 (stable) gemacht, sodass er es trotzdem emergte, obwohl ich ansonsten nur stable pakete hole  :Smile: 

----------

